# Du Page County, IL



## schroomie

Just started here. My daughter and friends biked past a man on the Illinois Prairie Path with a bag full of morels and said, "Oh, did you find some morels?" He quickly hid the bag behind his back and said, "Oh, no, they won't be up for awhile." Ha!! They're up. Today's rain will really help what should be a great two to three weeks. The conditions are perfect. Good luck everybody. No excuses!


----------



## briiguy

Thanks for the update, Schroomie. I've been searching all around the DuPage/Kane area this year and last year with no luck at all for Morels. I hope they really are up, FINALLY! I'll have to get out to look this evening.


----------



## hunt4life

Got 102 out of Dupage yesterday. Game ON!!


----------



## rubbertoe21

do any of you hunt in the Burr Ridge area?


----------



## briiguy

I'm usually hunting in the Carol Stream, St Charles, Geneva, and Batavia area. I went out last night in unincorporated West Chicago off of North Ave (rt.64) and found nothing! I can't believe you found 102!? I haven't found a thing!


----------



## schroomhead

Hmm I hike 4-5 miles daily from dead tree to dead tree in DuPage... I see every sign, but no morel.....Wow 102?


----------



## hunt4life

It's been really, have not found any in Dupage untill yesterday been checking the same spots for the last week, found 15 in plainfield on tuesday night, then 102 in lombard glen ellyn area, went out for lunch and found 10 more at another location, and 0 at another, really had to look for them most came from cluster, not many loner's, not much green on the forest floor either, let it rain.


----------



## hunt4life

My buddy found a dozen in St. Charles yesterday, briiguy sounds as if we hunt the same area.


----------



## briiguy

Nice! Well, I'm going to give it a go tonight in STC. I think I'll try around 25 on the east side of the River. I'm hoping that's a good area. I have not found 1 yet :/


----------



## briiguy

general question... is it better to go out hours after a rain or days after a rain?


----------



## schroomhead

@ hunt I'm just a tad North. What was the ground like? Dry? Moist? Dead Leaves? Green? Were they under a specific tree type? I found a place in Des Plaines loaded with Elms but no luck.. Nearer to Lombard there arent so man Elms... DuPage is quite unique..


----------



## briiguy

just walked 4 miles up and then down railroad tracks and going in and out of all of the woods around them and found NOTHING! I saw a few different kinds but NO Morels. I was again, in Dupage by Powis Rd. 

Are they just not up yet or what!? They seem to be finding them like crazy in Michigan. Maybe it's time to hit the apple orchard!


----------



## rubbertoe21

I found 14 BIG yellows in the Burr Ridge area yesterday. But I am new to this, if any experienced hunters feel like doing a little teaching I will share my spot (recently cut trees some burnt some left on the ground)

Let me know if interested.


----------



## conquista

I would like to say I am experienced but I am relatively new at this, Did pretty good last year in Grand Rapids Michigan but here in my home state I haven't really gotten dialed in yet. I have some spots close to Burr ridge but have not been out for a week or so and saw nothing them. Would like to compare notes and share spots if you are up for it. Not sure how to communicate thru this board.
Let me know if you do, again I would not mind going out with a buddy to try and learn more. I have the Book and can easily identify elms..

Let me know!


----------



## briiguy

//s7.directupload.net/images/130511/48kkl73f.jpg[/IMG][/url] 

Found today in Dupage! About time!


----------



## briiguy

//s7.directupload.net/images/130511/temp/48kkl73f.jpg[/IMG][/url]

[URL=http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3252/48kkl73f_jpg.htm][IMG]http://s7.directupload.net/images/130511/temp/48kkl73f.jpg[/URL]


----------



## hunt4life

Been hunting all day found 92 more from the same area as the 102, checked a few more spots just a few 5-6, and my last spot 26 nice yellows, The ground is nice and moist now after the rains, found ALL by elms, but what is amazing is the amount from that one area 102/92=194 and I will still go back there.

Gonna have lunch and head back out, I will try and post photo's this evening.


----------



## hunt4life

The under growth in minimal, most all where found in woods, today I saw may apples but only 3-5" tall,


----------



## briiguy

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## briiguy

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## briiguy




----------



## rubbertoe21

Briiguy are the shrooms in the first pick edible?


----------



## briiguy

I highly doubt it.


----------



## schroomie

Actually, those ARE edible and actually pretty good. There are nine wild mushrooms that I eat and these are one of them. Go online and look up "pheasant back" mushrooms or "dryad's saddle" or even "hawk's wing mushrooms." They come out at exactly the same time as morels and usually around the same spots. When you find some that are young and not woody, like these, pick a nice one and bring it home. Wash em, slice them into strips and saute with butter n' salt for 12-15 minutes. Start the pan hot and when they're really going, turn the heat down. They have a very mild flavor, some people love them but others think they're not very interesting. As with all wild mushrooms, be sure about what you are picking and only eat a small amount at first because, just as some people can't eat strawberries, some people's bodies don't like every wild mushroom. A GREAT book to get is called Edible Wild Mushrooms of Illinois. You'll find these and more in there. It's awesome. Nice pic, too.


----------



## botr

Its the strangest thing to me that they smell so much like watermelon rind.


----------



## schroomie

That's true! In a few weeks, the chantrelle's will be out. Not only are they my favorite, but when you stick your nose in a bag of those they often smell more like apricots than apricots do! Btw, I'm hating this heat for morels. Not had a great year thus far, sad to say.


----------



## briiguy

Awesome. Thanks for all of the great info. Shroomie! This is my 3rd season hunting for Morels and I've finally found 'em! If I come across the ones you've mentioned above again, I'll give those a try too. I'll also have to look out for chantrelle's too.


----------



## briiguy

I think I might try my luck one last time tonight after work, see if I can round up a couple more morels.


----------



## briiguy

Anyone happen to have any luck with wild asparagus in Dupage? Just curious so I don't waste too much time hunting for them.


----------



## morehel

Found a pound. But to dry. Maybe the rain will waken the last of the elusive buggers.


----------



## briiguy

Thanks for the info, morehel. In your personal opinion, do you think it's on the late side of the season to start looking or on the early side? I'm going to get out tonight and try my luck...


----------



## shroomdonger

Still finding them south of you, so as long as you had some of that rain you should be good to go.


----------



## schroomie

I'm glad you said that, Shroomdonger. My new favorite name. There are wooded places here in DuPage Co that have produced black, yellows and half-frees every year that have no sign of any of them yet. These were all areas super-saturated during the spring flooding which I thought would have helped. You just never know with morels, which is part of the fun. I do think that the 80's predicted for the week are a bit of a downer, mushroom-wise. I'd love to be wrong about that, too.


----------



## rubbertoe21

Going out in Burr Ridge today to scout some spots. Anyone else going out in the Burr Ridgr/Willowbrook area in the near future?


----------



## briiguy

Hey, Rubbertoe. I want to head out, but thought it might be a little early?

I can't wait to hear your findings.


----------



## rubbertoe21

Briiguy,

I'm just scouting areas this week.


----------



## wolf claw

I hunt all over Du Page county but I just started last year. No morels but I have found a lot of different various edible mushrooms like chickens, various boletes, pheasant backs, blewits, and honey mushrooms. Found morels in Will county while fishing and camping around May 11th 2013.


----------



## metal

Hey rubbertoe, don't stomp too hard. You and I share the same ground  Too early for us, but get those legs loosened up, cause it'll be on hopefully in 2 or 3 weeks? Weather depending of course.


----------



## rubbertoe21

Metal, 

If you ever wanna show a newbie some tricks let me know. Hell I diddnt even know I couldn't stomp around!!!


----------



## briiguy

Went to check things out yesterday. I was all around the Great Western Trail, Prairie Path, &amp; West Branch area. Went through Carol Stream, Glendale Heights, Winfield, West Chicago, Wayne, &amp; Bartlett areas on the trails. Didn't see much, not even ONE Asparagus.


----------



## briiguy

Hey Wolf, I'm interested in expanding my knowledge in local (DuPage Co) edible mushrooms. Could you recommend a website where I can find more information on the ones you're speaking of above? I'd like to try new things besides Morels in the area.

Thanks


----------



## schroomie

Hello friends. This is guaranteed to be a late year. Ground temperature is one of the most important factors for morels to pop, around 53 degrees. Only a couple of months ago our frost line was nearly four feet down. So everything is gonna be later this year, ramps, asparagus and our beloved morel. When the nighttime lows are around 50 for a week or more, it's time to grab yer bag.


----------



## shroomstalker

Still have a solid 3 weeks till we see anything. Temps way off target. Sit tight and watch the playoffs!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jaybo

Briiguy, here's a good place to start:

http://illinoismushrooms.com

There's also a book available on the web site that's just what you're looking for.


----------



## wolf claw

Rubbertoe looks like we hunt in the same area! Briiguy the link Jaybo provided is what I used when I first began It has only 40 or so species that you can start with! every time I go out and find an unknown mushroom I take a pic and try to get an ID on it doing research via internet and books. Once I narrow it down I do a spore print! Ground temps are to cold and its going to be a late season this year. May apples are about 6 inches tall and found loots of ramps and wild onions yesterday! Other than that it still looks like a desert out there lol.


----------



## elginmorels

I've found many morels over the years in ELMHURST along the salt creek,
any where north or south of ST.CHARLES RD, I just never felt safe to eat one from that area
with all the runoff and sewage treatment plants. I's good for learning what they are about


----------



## rubbertoe21

Wolf,

Call me we can see if they are the same spots or not for sure. 
six three zero 743 one one 6 Three


----------



## metal

The woods are starting to green up. Magnolias are flowering, dandelions are blooming on south facing slopes. I haven't seen any mayapples up yet, but I haven't closely scouted anything yet, as well as redbuds or lilacs. Were still a couple weeks away for around the Chicago area and surrounding suburbs/counties. We need some more rain over the next week, but forecast doesn't show too much for around here. It'll be on soon people, just hold your horses. Already seeing cars parked off the side of roads by the forest preserves, lol..... its still too early people... Seen a lot of FPD police parked in unusual areas too this year, like I haven't seen before?? Careful out their!


----------



## wolf claw

rubbertoe I will give ya a ring if I find something or if im going to be around your area I have been hiking/scouting in the Lemont area this past week. Metal I saw that too but I think its just because of the nice weather that everybody is going outside! Mayapples are up to about 6+ inches right now out here in the burbs. I was wondering if anyone else saw the increase in FPD Police. I have been seeing them all over. I have a little spot where I fish for Northern Pike off the Des Plaines River where I never see the FPD. I was there two weekends in a row just chilling by the camp fire and fishing and both times the FPD rolled by 3-4 times within like 3-4hrs of me being there. In the last ten years I have only seen them once by the river where I fish. It seems anywhere I go they are driving by every hour or so. I was wondering why there are so many I hope its not to increase revenue!


----------



## rubbertoe21

Wolf,

That's funny. I fish that same spot I think. Almost every day at lunch from work.


----------



## shroomstalker

Ramps are still a week away from being picked and look at the low temps coming. If it doesn't shape up it will be a sporadic year lots of ground work for smaller harvests. Hey Metal how ya been? Hope we see some chants this year!!!


----------



## wolf claw

rubbertoe there are three major access points to from Lemont to the Des Plaines River. Kingery Hwy, Lemont Road, or Joliet Road. I always access it through Lemont road and go under the bridge and either follow Des Plaines River Dr or Canal Bank Dr. However they just made Des Plaines River Dr a private road about a year or two ago because of some thefts in the area and unwanted traffic. I have been fishing, biking, and just chilling along this river for over 15 years. The security guards recognize my car and leave me alone for now. 

Shroomstalker The ramps I found last week were a decent size but I only picked ones with three leaves which were the biggest ones. From what I heard they have to have three leaves to be considered legal. I only picked a handful to make a salad for Easter! I think it takes like 7 years for ramps to regrow so have to be careful not to harvest to much surprisingly Illinois is one of the few states where gathering ramps is still legal. Of course you need a permit :!: but I doubt the FPD officers know that so I didn't bother getting one. :-D


----------



## metal

Wolf, we hunt the exact same areas, so keep it quiet...please. As you know, it's getting populated over there. Is that you that drives a red truck? lol... I seen the mayapples up today as well as my first redbud tree changing purple. It's getting close. 
Shroomstalker.... hey bud! I have a couple Chanty spots if you ever want them. I'm not a big fan of them. I like the Oysters as you know, but they still seem to by my nemesis. I just have no oyster spots.


----------



## wolf claw

Metal, we probably do im all over the place to be honest I dont have any honey holes or what not. The only morels I have ever found were out in Burbanaise IL but then again I never really looked for them! Depends on how much time I have to drive I am usually all over Cook County, DuPage county, and Will County looking for spots to hike, fish, and just enjoy the outdoors. I gather half lof of my mushrooms from Wisconsin when I take my fishing trips in the Spring and Fall. I drive a Silver Subaru Outback, im a young fella usaully I bring along a pretty blonde girl lol. If you do see me say hi! BTW I love chants but I am having a hard time finding them I would love some pointers. I have only found a few of those tiny Red Chants and some Jack O Lanterns that got my hope up until I came closer! The only honey spot I have is for Lobsters in Wisconsin and a couple spot where I find some Chickens out here in the burbs.


----------



## metal

@Wolf... I wish I had more time to scout new areas. I'm in the tree/lawn care business and now is the busy time of year, so when I get time to get out when the morels are up, I take full advantage of it. I drive past all the forest preserves and am constantly looking through the trees checking for elms, sometimes driving off the road, lol! Get back to me about the Chanterelles beginning of summer and I can show you some areas.


----------



## jaybo

With the weather forecast calling for plenty of rain but numerous days of below-normal temps I think the 1st week of May might even be pushing it. May 1st is one week from now, I don't "see" things starting to show up in a week, but we'll see. I think this is going to be the latest start to the season here in northern Il. in my memory.


----------



## wolf claw

METAL I did landscaping for about a year so i know how busy it is! I am a little weary of even parking my car at a forest preserve with all the heat. I just feel uncomfortable being watched and stalked by the FPD. I was literally tracked by an officer last year but before he caught up to me I ended up looping around and sneaking up behind him while he was looking at which way my footprints went. Yelled out hello officer as loud as I could. He jumped turned Red and started stuttering lol he just stood there for ten minutes pretending to be looking for something while I walked to my car. 

Jaybo I think you are right looking at the weather forecast its we are missing one element! Night temps are to low, day temps are in the correct range and we are going to be receiving plenty of rain!


----------



## metal

That's frickin hilarious Wolf!! What a dumby, lol.. Jaybo is right. Not looking so good for the next week. Just hope we get somewhat of a season. This blows! Jaybo, i'm ready for another burger and beer when your game? Call me....


----------



## hunt4life

Anybody out there? must be out looking, Still too early in Dupage.


----------



## wolf claw

jmiff78 The only spots I mentioned were fishing spots. There are plenty of mercury oozing Northen Pike to keep your inbred family members satisfied


----------



## amurrayrubin

I'm in Will Co. I've never been hunting before. Is there anyone who can help me go out my first time and tell me what to look for? I know no one wants to give up their secret spots and what not but without family or a friend to walk me through this I'm really flying blind. Any suggestions or tips? Links even? Many thanks from a newbie!


----------



## rubbertoe21

amurrayrubin,

I have a few spots that I will be going to. I go during the week at lunch from work 11-12 and on the weekend I will be out all day in Lasalle County (about an hour from you) feel free to let me know if you are interested and we can meet up.


----------



## boadicea423

I'm so itchy I may go on my lunch break. I didn't get a run in this morning, so at least I can take a walk.


----------



## amurrayrubin

Thank you rubbertoe21 I greatly appreciate it! I'm not available until the weekend. What day/time and where should we meet?


----------



## rubbertoe21

They are up in Dupage (left a bunch to grow)


----------



## amurrayrubin

Omg that's so exciting! Lol! Do you want go to DuPage this weekend rubbertoe21? I live on the north side of Will Co. Really I'm willing to go wherever you're willing to show me around and what to look for/do.


----------



## wolf claw

Nice Haul rubbertoe! I just got back from two hour hike the conditions were right but wrong type of forest cant seem to find a place with Ash or Elm all I am seeing is Oak but then again im not that good with trees. All I found were pheasant's back but I left them alone. Found a black legged tick crawling on my pants heading up...I guess the Deet shower I took before walking in didnt help. I hate ticks


----------



## rubbertoe21

Wolf,

I am having a hell of a time with tree identification as well. These were in Burr Ridge and I found a spot with questionable legality (within feet of a Preserve) but it is filled with elms.


----------



## boadicea423

Well now I wish I'd gone despite the rain! Tomorrow I don't think I'll let anything stop me. Congratulations though - that's pretty great!


----------



## cannont88

Where are you guys finding these morels? Forest Preserve areas?


----------



## rubbertoe21

Cannont88,

I scout all year long looking for spots.


----------



## amurrayrubin

Is it legal to forage in the Forest Preserves?


----------



## mugabi123

Rubbertoe - I live in DuPage County but have never found any here....I go to Iowa. Where you finding these....can you give me a clue?


----------



## morazy

I live in Springfield Il and want a hunting buddy any takers I found a couple pounds today. don't wanna go alone


----------



## morazy

Trust me jerk I am not desperate by any means. I am a person who travels and wants to make new acquaintances. Here is my facebook link for anyone is not a jerk. Why don't you take a look. I am far from desperate. I have proof I found them. You are such a jerk https://www.facebook.com/SlothAsylum I guess the world is full of assholes like you!


----------



## metal

Hey Guy's and gal's, Just letting you know that they are just coming up in Dupage/Cook counties. I found 2 small 1'' greys and 3 very small yellow's today on the way home from work. Checked only two tree's (my early spots) and that's what I saw. I didn't trample anymore as not to destroy any micro's that I couldn't see. Just letting you guy's know, next weekend should be pickin time, or definitely the following weekend, depending on weather.


----------



## morazy

Real funny genius


----------



## morazy

No you are just an idiot who probably has no life and wants to make yourself feel better by putting other people down. Grow the hell up and leave everyone alone. Is it really that bad inside your head? I feel sorry for you seriously!


----------



## morazy

Calling someone a weirdo isn't putting anyone down? How would I know if you were joking it's a message bored? I am far from boring sugar! I do pray and I will be praying for you! Have a seat!


----------



## backwoodsmudder

Morazy if you head up this way ill be your hunting partner


----------



## metal

jmiff78 sticks and stones bro..... Probably piss your pants and run away if I met you face to face....If nobody wants this guy here, contact the administrator.


----------



## schroomie

In reply to an earlier post, hunting in forest preserves is NOT illegal. Selling mushrooms you pick in forest preserves is, however. How anyone would know where they came from is beyond me, but it's mostly intended to keep people from totally trampling the people's woods. I pick virtually all of my mushrooms, morels, chanterelles, oysters, chicken, hens etc from DuPage Co forest preserves. Plenty for everyone. Good luck everybody.


----------



## jack

JMIFF78…..THIS IS YOUR ONE AND ONLY WARNING. TROLLS ARE NOT ALLOWED !! EVERYBODY, JUST IGNORE HIM, WRITING BACK ONLY MAKES HIM WORSE .


----------



## wolf claw

Morazy just ignore jmiff78 he is just one of those internet trolls that gets off on pissing people off. The more attention you give him the more pleasure he receives. 

Shroomie as far a the law goes I dont mean to pick a fight but you are wrong. It is very illegal to gather mushrooms in a Forest Preserve along with any other plants. The law considers this the same as poaching but the FPD out here in DuPage has no clue of the law and they have always guestioned me and let me go without even a warning. It is legal to gather from State parks. However what you gather from state parks cannot be sold and gathering mushrooms in state parks is only legal after 1PM. 

Watch out for those ticks everybody we are in Lyme territory!!!


----------



## amurrayrubin

Rubbertoe are we on for this weekend? May Morazy join us?


----------



## rubbertoe21

Amurrayrubin,

I will be hunting in Marseilles and Ottawa this weekend. I think Morel Fest is this weekend as well out here by me. Let me know if you two are willing to travel and we can set something up.


----------



## rubbertoe21

Amurrayrubin,

Add me on Facebook and I will message you my contact info.

Http://www.Facebook.com/rubbertoe21


----------



## amurrayrubin

Rubbertoe,

I looked it up and you are right- it is Morel Fest in Ottowa this weekend  Have you been before? Is it worth a visit? 

Morazy- Do you want to drive up to Ottowa this weekend?


----------



## rubbertoe21

It has been in the past. With our season just warming up it might be a great day!


----------



## schroomie

Right you are Wolf. Thanks for the heads up. Although they're not plants, picking morels in DuPage forest preserves is considered plant poaching and is a fine-able offense. This would come as a huge surprise to all the shroomers I've run into out there. State Parks are ok to pick, but not to sell. Cook County will sell you a license to pick mushrooms for educational purposes. Tell them you're studying Italian cooking.


----------



## wolf claw

I actually hunted in forest preserves before knowing the law and was stopped four times by the Forest Preserve Police and I told them I was hunting for mushrooms. Some said be safe others questioned me thinking I was looking for psychedelic mushrooms given that I am a young guy. All three times they just walked away without even giving me a warning. I have heard of morel hunters using the argument that morels are not a plant and therefor are legal to hunt I don't know the outcome of how that argument held up. Really I didn't know you need a license in cook county to hunt mushrooms from what I know there are none. Do you happen to know the name of it? I heard you need to get a certificate and go through an educational course if you want to sell wild mushrooms but again this is just stuff I have heard it doesn't make it true. I recall reading that you can gather mushrooms from forest preserves only for research I believe the Illinois mycological association have these permits.


----------



## schroomie

Thanks for writing, jmiff. Please continue. You make everyone on this post seem smarter.


----------



## wolf claw

Here is another reason not to hunt in Cook County/ DuPage Forest Preserves



jmiff78 this looks like its your type of hunting ground do you want the coordinates? :lol:


----------



## boadicea423

Today was my first little scout, it was short as I was on lunch but I glanced around some areas that have been reliable in the past. I really only have a couple of spots in close proximity so it's easy to hit them both in one go. I just wanted to get myself more motivated because last year I was a huge slacker. I'm curious, there haven't been any serious ramps yet, correct? I'm trying to broaden my foraging (though I'm a total novice at morels) and those seem like a good place to start. I never got serious about them last year but I got interested.


----------



## wolf claw

Huh picture came out to small the sign says...

" CAUTION-DO NOT DIG
BURIED IN THIS AREA IS RADIOACTIVE MATERIAL FROM NUCLEAR RESEARCH CONDUCTED HERE 1943-1949. BURIAL AREA IS MARKED BY SIX CORNER MARKERS 100FT. FROM THIS CENTER POINT. THERE IS NO DANGER TO VISITORS" 

Hey boadicea423 I picked a bunch of good size ramps yesterday. Three leaves nice big bulbs so they are up and ripe for the picking! Just need to get out there!


----------



## boadicea423

That is certainly a fair and ominous warning. 

Thanks, wolf - followup question: Are ramps as elusive as morels? I mean it'd be pretty obvious seeing a big cluster of leaves that I'm familiarizing myself with, but are they common?


----------



## metal

Wolf, save some for me  You and I hunt the exact same grounds. Do you wear a backpack when you are out? I saw a younger guy last year walk out from one of my early spots right in front of me and dash off into one of the trails their?


----------



## wolf claw

boadicea42 I am not sure if Ramps are as elusive as Morels it was one of the very first things I saw growing this spring. I was taking picture of small purple like leaves growing from a bulb when I was researching ramps there was a picture of Ramps in the early stages that looked just like the pictures I took I came back a couple weeks later and they were ramps indeed. I dont know if this helps but sourounding the ramps I am finding wild onion, wild ginger, and lot of may apples. 

Metal I am pretty sure we do I mean with the limited wooded areas we have in DuPage it is highly likely. I have been in and out of almost every sliver of wooded land in DuPage lol. I do wear a backpack usually a camo one or a brown leather one. I usually wear full camo but with the ticks getting worse and worse every year I am wearing lighter colored clothing to be able spot them instantly. I usually go into the woods without a Buck 120 knife strapped to my hip. If you see me say hello or if you want we can go out hunting together. I seem to be seeing more and more people mushroom hunting or people beating me to my spots.


----------



## rubbertoe21

amurrayrubin,

I sent you a facebook message. You and Morazy are more than welcome to join us this weekend. The more the merrier.


----------



## rubbertoe21

Wolf - It was nice meeting you and congrats on those Morels you found today! Don't forget to let me know if you are interested in coming out this weekend.


----------



## metal

I will be sure to say hello Wolf if I think it's you. I'm usually stealth as well. I carry a purple mesh bag, that way if I accidentally drop it, I can hopefully see it in the distance. It's happened once before and I saw it down a hill about a hundred yards down. Never would of seen it if it was a black mesh bag. Checked another one of my trees today on lunch break and found 4 more little greys. Left them and got the heck out, so I didn't trample any I didn't see. They are very small still, only an inch big maybe smaller. Next weeks warmth is gonna really make them pop. Going out Saturday after work for a longer hike to check other spots/areas.


----------



## wolf claw

Rubbertoe it was a pleasure meeting you thanks for the pointers! I will let you know about the Morel fest tommorow I ahve to talk it over with my lady. 

Metal that a good idea im going to get one of those laundry mesh bags all I have is a little blue mesh baggy. I am going back out tommorow I found some great spots today I spent like four hours today scouting new areas. 

Anonymous.. I mean jmiff get a life you troll


----------



## goshawk75

Anonymous ' Jmiff, Get off Mommy's computer and go to bed you Fn retard. Short bus comes early tomorrow.

Jack, better leave him alone, could be viewed as discrimination.


----------



## metal

Don't worry guy's. This loser doesn't bother me. Probably the same person from last year that for some reason needed to smear my name?? I can't see an adult wasting his or her time in leaving comments like this, so I'm assuming its just a kid? Like the administrator Jack said, just ignore him and his comments and maybe he will go away? ( I still would love to track him down though so I can put my fist though his face) Good Day.


----------



## wolf claw

Rubbertoe thanks for the invite to the festival but im going to have to pass it up this year and attend next year. I found some great spots with lots of dead elms but they are not producing yet but im hoping to find some there next week. I will let you know if I find some good spots.


----------



## briiguy

Hello all! I was wondering if anyone had a positive ID on these? Found these in DuPage Co. While scouting Morels.


----------



## david - sw il

Dryad Saddle. They are edible but not choice.


----------



## jack

They are young Polyporus squamosus, edible at this stage. Some people really like them , some say they taste like cucumbers. Oops, what David said too .


----------



## briiguy

Thank you for the ID. Maybe I'll grab a couple. Is there a preferred method of preparing these types?

It still seems a bit early out here for Morels? My spots that have produced in the past (North West DuPage) have shown me nothing yet.


----------



## greatglavin

Briiguy i also found some dryads saddles out today but not much else. I'm just looking to find 1 morel here in dupage to take a culture of it. Would you be interested in teaming up?


----------



## shrim

I went out today around Burr Ridge. Found 4 false morels but nothing else. It definitely feels too early.


----------



## schroomie

Yep. Those are also known as pheasant backs. They will get to be the size of dinner plates. Definitely edible, firm, with a good, mild taste, vaguely like watermelon. One of the best features of this mushroom is that they generally grow where right where you are looking for morels. 
Btw, where I live in DuPage, it is definitely too early. I went out yesterday and almost went back to the car after 5 mins. This is all about ground temp and the winter was simply too cold for too long. Nothing that should be up now is up. Going back out in two weeks. Good luck everybody.


----------



## david - sw il

I hear they are decent when deep fried.


----------



## amurrayrubin

Took a very short walk today when I found myself sans kids for a few (I also have an injury I'm recovering from too so I'm pretty limited in what i can do) . No morels but I did run into a guy out looking for them too  It was nice to chat him up. Also spotted some small ramps and the guy pictured below. Also came across a nice sized doe- which was a surprise considering how busy the trail was.


----------



## amurrayrubin

Damnit. Apparently I am image upload impaired.


----------



## jack

If you are using photobucket copy the code to the right of the HTML. Then paste it directly to the comment.



<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## amurrayrubin

Let's try this again... &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## jack

You only loaded one picture, didn't you. I think there's some kind of glitch happening. I'll try to get it resolved.


----------



## greatglavin

Guys they are up in du page. just found 40-60 little greys not more than 600 ft from my house. Found themright as i was walking out of the woods and had pretty much given up. I feel like an idiot for driving 20 miles yesterday and spending 3 hours in the wrong kind of woods. Lol.


----------



## nerdneck

Logged many miles in DuPage on 5/4, no morels. I saw a few dryad saddle and a dried up hen-of-the-woods. Hopefully I can find that oak tree come fall! A few may apples are starting to put on flower buds, but I don't think think that is a reliable barometer. Rain and warmer weather this week might help. At least no ticks!


----------



## schroomie

Right you are, Nerdneck. No ramps yet either, but almost worth the trade for no ticks. I've very optimistic about the season. I went out to my areas and unless Mother Nature waves a magic wand, I'm days away from mushrooms large enough to pick. Good luck, brother.


----------



## blueberrylady

Found 5 small grays today in southern Dupage. I am so excited, the season is upon us. I also found a spot with an abundance of ramps. Living large on my foraging.


----------



## wolf claw

Going out today to look for some new spots that came to me in a dream. As far as ramps go I found them sprouting March 31. I dug up a couple this past Sunday with huge bulbs. I have been seeing mature ramps the last two-three weeks. Remember if the recipe doesn't call for the bulbs leave them in the ground. Practice responsible foraging and please don't litter.


----------



## gratefulpajaro

Just wanted to confirm that yes they are out! I found 2 small greys on Saturday (5/3) and then today I found 1 yellow about the 3-4" along with about a dozen half frees. Someone else I saw had a nice bag (~6-8 yellows). I think this weekend is when they will shine. I've been having some good dreams!


----------



## antelope

7 greys, 5 ticks, and 2 false morels. Hoping this year gets going soon!!


----------



## rt

found 27 on my morning walk today


----------



## boadicea423

With the rain on Friday and the warmer temperatures, I think mom and I will have a good Mother's Day out in the woods.


----------



## downersgravedigger

Everyone has gone quiet, is this because you are too busy hunting morels to visit the page, or has the season slowed down?

Trying to find out if it's worthwhile to head out hunting this weekend in Dupage, is anyone still finding them?

Thanks!


----------



## jiggie82

here was yesterday, all found in 10 min. near ohare


----------



## jiggie82

sorry. this is better link to yesterdays grab


----------



## jack

jiggie82
look at my picture and comment on the page before this one ( page 8 )


----------



## carpet crawler

Jiggie82 Your gonna kill your mushroom spots if you keep pulling the whole shroom out. Cut or pinch the shroom above the dirt line!CC


----------



## gratefulpajaro

OK, So I haven't been able to find anything but half frees. What's the deal with that?! Is it common to find yellows/greys near half frees. I came across several patches and probably could have walked away with at least 40 big ones. I need to find a new spot :-\


----------



## schroomie

Half-frees always come up a little earlier, and they can be very good. When you find them, or pheasant backs, you will find the others. Squat every now and then and look several feet ahead of you. After this rain, all varieties are up in DuPage. Saw them all today and will go back with the big bag tomorrow. Enjoy your hunt!


----------



## gratefulpajaro

Thanks Schroomie. Ya, I did see a lot of pheasant back actually. Never tried them or picked them, though. I'll be out all day today, hopefully I'll come back with something and can share some good pics!


----------



## schroomie

Going out shortly myself. Pheasant backs are pleasant enough. Get a small one and saute it for a few minutes in butter with a little salt. It has a mild flavor with a hint of watermelon. Sounds crazy but true. The trouble with them, like the giant puffballs later, is that you can have too much of a good thing. They get huge! Good luck!


----------



## sunshine810

Does anyone in Naperville have any extra ones that I could buy? Contact [email protected] hotmail.com


----------



## jack

sunshine810, have you checked the Classified section yet ?


----------



## jiggie82

Hey Carpet Crawler. Thank you for the advise. Im slightly embarrassed for not knowing that. This is my second year looking, and i never had luck like this. So, with lack of knowledge and excitement, I was just eager to gather. Now knowing this information is very helpful. Thanks again


----------



## shrim

I went out today around Burr Ridge. Found lots of ramps and a couple Dryad's saddles. After walking for around 3 hours, following a couple deer, I stumbled upon 10 nice looking yellow morels. Hopefully morels become easier to find over the next couple weeks.


----------



## steviewraith

Been eating ramps for weeks now but found 10 big yellows yesterday somewhere in DuPage


----------



## strybs

Came away with about 25 after a couple hours in the woods. Definitely going back out tomorrow!


----------



## wolf claw

One spot I went to today it seemed like it was the end for morel season as most of the morels were in poor shape. However I went to a second location that I have reconed earlier in the year and the morels were in great shape! Picked about 20+ the size of a beer can. Toatalled about 45 with both locations. Saw maybe 40 more that were to far gone to pick. Are we ending the near of morel season inf DuPage/Cook? As I recall it ends around May 19th. Whats the latest you guys have found healthy morels in this area? Im still optimistic because of the late start in the season.


----------



## strybs

The season is definitely over. I wouldn't even bother looking anymore in Du Page


----------



## schroomie

In the last week, I have found perfect morels, old morels and no morels where they should be. Yesterday, I went to popular spot of mine and found dozens of new "half-frees" and no other morels. Half-frees usually appear about a week or two ahead of the others. I think the ground is warming up very differently in places and I'm holding out hope that the season, which lasts about a month, still has something to offer. Short of that, I'll just enjoy the walk in the woods. Wishing everyone success.


----------



## shrim

The season definitely isn't over. I went out yesterday and found 20 massive yellows. Some had been up a few days though and weren't any good anymore but with all the rains they were huge. Looking forward to going out again once it warms up next week.


----------



## misskay

Cant be over, hasnt even started yet in my spots


----------



## chad

I agree misskay, most of my spots always flush later and nothing yet. Plus have a big oak that fell and took out my two dead elm honey hole creating lots of extra cover and shade. Yesterday I only found 6 and 5 of them I found were out in sunnier spots along creek bed.

Shroomie I found advice I was looking for on dryads saddles, I've been finding a lot of mushrooms like that this year.


----------



## schroomie

Very glad. They're one of the first mushrooms up each year and once you see them, very often morels are nearby. I am not a betting person but I will be shocked if a bunch of spots don't show up late. Two areas that have been abundant for me in the past have yet to show a single morel. Still, you never know. Morels are so mysterious this way. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## boadicea423

My usual spots aren't doing much either. There's snow in West Chicago today! I'm going poking around after work today regardless. People are still finding greys around, and big yellows down in the southern parts, so I don't think it's peaked in the least. We'll see hopefully with all this humidity we'll get some warmth soon.


----------



## downersgravedigger

Last night I returned to a spot I hit last weekend, found about 5 waterlogged/rotten yellow giants, two perfect/fresh giant yellows, and a spattering (4) of fresh medium greys.

Confusing (and frustrating that I missed those 5 yellows last weekend!) but giving me hope for Saturday/Sunday. 

The greys were very fresh, practically perfect and definately a new crop, mixed in with the big yellows, is that strange?

Overall I am up to 3lbs this season so I cannot complain, I would prefer to have one more good day though, I need some for drying. 

Not sure if anyone here has spent time in Central NY, but I am heading to the Syracuse/Finger Lakes region for a week over Memorial day and plan to do some hunting in the area. Im hoping that the elevation and colder climate means that they will be just starting. Anyone have any experience in this region? 

Thanks and good luck this weekend!


----------



## schroomie

What a weird year. I went out yesterday 5/18, to an area that has been abundant in years past but unproductive so far. The ground was very wet from all the rain, too wet, but I still found 20 yellows, a couple that were old and gone, a couple that were waterlogged and bug infested and several that were pristine, firm and new. None of them exceeded three inches. Morels have fooled me before, but I'm convinced that this season is behind schedule because of the late winter. Mayapple plants in spots are just now flowering. It's worth another walk.


----------



## wolf claw

I am right around the hundred mark for morels this season. Pretty satisified for my first season and I now have five locations where I can find them. Been eating lots of morels this past week and they taste a lot better then I thought they would! This weekend it seems that I got beat to all of my spots! Two of my spots I had to hunt along other people who have pretty much cleaned me spots clean and were leaving when I arrived. There is definatly a lot of competition out here! I know how to beat the comptetion next year. I might go out a couple more times this year because I am pretty sure this season is going to run longer than usual.

One thing I noticed is where there are Pheasant Backs there are usually morels. Not always true but it is a great indicator for begginers like myslef.

When do chantrelles begin to pop in Dupage? I read somewhere around July? Any tips on finding any?


----------

